# Multiple Rounds Forum Competition 1



## JustinTimeCuber (Dec 29, 2015)

I've tried this before, but I only ended up doing 1 because it was so hard to keep up with entering all of the times. I made a better system, so we will see if it works. I'm posting results HERE.
If you remember last time when I tried to do this (and didn't do too well ), it is a forum competition that instead of the standard weekly competition's system, where everyone submits times for 1 round whenever, it is more like an official competition, with a schedule. Don't worry, it's not quite as strict when you can compete, you will have at least 2 days for each round.

*Rules:*
-Follow the Regs to a reasonable degree.
-Use the scrambles provided.
-Post your times in this thread.
-1/2 of competitors move on and are eligible for the next round in events with multiple rounds.
-If someone doesn't compete in a second or third round, then they will *not* be replaced with the next person down.
-Exception: If a competitor is eligible for a second or third round and notifies me that they will not compete, then they will be removed from that round and *will* be replaced.
-You must post your results by 12:00 GMT-6 (CST/CDT) on the day each round ends in order for your results to be valid.

*Schedule:*
29 December 2015 - 31 December 2015: 3x3 R1, 2x2 R1
29 December 2015 - 1 January 2016: Pyraminx R1
29 December 2015 - 4 January 2016: 4x4, 5x5, 6x6, 7x7, Mega, Skewb, Clock, BLD, Sq1, OH
31 December 2015 - 2 January 2016: 3x3 R2, 2x2 R2
1 January 2016 - 4 January 2016: Pyraminx R2

*Scrambles:*


Spoiler: 3x3 R3



1. B' L2 D2 L2 B D2 R2 F D2 R2 B2 D F' R B R2 U B L B' R' 
2. D2 L U2 R F2 U F' U2 R' F' R2 L2 F R2 D2 L2 
3. U R2 D2 L2 B2 D' F2 D' L2 R2 D B L' R' U2 R D R2 B R 
4. U2 L2 F' L2 F' R2 B' U2 F2 L2 F2 R B2 F' D R D' L U' R 
5. D' B U2 L U' D B' D' R' U2 L' F2 D2 L' B2 D2 R2 D2 R2 B





Spoiler: 2x2 R3



1. F' R' U F R2 U2 R' F' U'
2. R' U2 R F' R' F U2 F2 R'
3. R' F2 U F' R U F' R F2 U2
4. U2 R F2 U' R F' U2 F2 U'
5. F' U' R2 F R' F2 U2 F' U





Spoiler: 4x4



1. U Uw2 B2 D' U' Uw2 Rw' Uw2 Rw' F' B2 Rw D U2 R' D2 L U Fw L R Rw2 D' Rw R' B Rw2 U' R Fw R' B' L2 Uw R' L2 Rw U B2 Uw
2. R' B' Uw2 R' Fw2 L B2 L' Rw R D' Uw R Rw D' Rw2 U Fw' Uw B' L2 U' D Rw Uw' Rw' U R F' B' Rw R' Uw2 Rw' R2 Uw Fw' Rw Uw2 B
3. B F2 Fw Uw2 L R2 Uw' F' Rw R D L Fw U' Rw2 U' F D2 F2 R2 D2 L2 R2 Rw D2 F Fw' R2 F2 D' B' F' Fw' R' Uw' D' R2 F' L' Uw
4. B2 Fw2 L' D F L' D' F' D' Fw U' R Fw Rw' Uw2 F Uw U2 L2 Rw' Uw2 D' L' U L' R B2 R B2 Fw' Uw' D F2 R2 Uw B2 Rw' U2 Uw' Rw
5. B2 Fw Uw' L' U' B L2 U F' Uw2 Rw U2 L Fw' F Uw2 Rw' U' R2 B' R2 L2 Uw2 F D F2 L' R Rw' F2 R' Rw B F' Uw L2 Fw F2 Uw' U'





Spoiler: 5x5



1. D' Uw' R' Rw2 D2 R' F' U2 R2 Lw' Dw L' Fw Bw D2 Fw' D2 Uw2 U2 L' F Dw U' R' F2 U2 R Rw2 F Bw2 Lw' Bw' Dw U' R2 Bw' L' Bw B2 D B2 L' B L2 Rw2 Uw2 D L2 Uw R Bw D Uw Lw' Dw2 Rw' U Dw2 Bw' U2
2. B2 Rw2 L' D2 Fw' L2 B' F' Dw2 Uw' Lw Uw' Fw' Bw B2 Rw2 Lw2 Fw2 Lw' F' L2 Rw' R' D R' Lw' Uw2 Bw2 Lw' B Bw2 Fw2 R' Uw' R' F2 Lw Dw F' Bw' Lw' D Dw F2 D2 R' Fw' Uw' Bw' D2 Dw' R' D Bw B2 Fw2 D B2 F Rw
3. Bw' B2 U' Uw2 R Dw2 Uw' D2 F U Fw' Rw' Fw2 Dw U' Bw Dw2 Lw' R Rw B' Rw Dw' R Lw B Dw2 Lw2 Bw Lw' F' Uw Bw2 Dw2 D R D2 R Dw' R Bw2 D Bw2 D' Bw2 R' D2 F2 D2 B' Dw2 Bw2 R' Rw2 B2 R' U Uw2 F2 R'
4. Dw' F' Uw' Dw U' F' Dw' Rw2 Lw' Uw Lw F Lw' Fw2 F2 B2 Dw' Lw' B L' Fw U D2 Uw2 Fw2 D' Dw U2 F' Lw2 F' Bw U' Bw' Uw' B Dw Rw' Uw' Fw2 Lw R2 D Lw2 F Fw2 R' Fw2 Bw Uw Bw2 Rw2 F Lw2 Rw' Dw' Lw' B' Uw R2
5. D Uw Fw Rw Bw F' Rw2 B' Lw B' L2 D' R B Lw' Bw2 L2 Fw2 F2 B Lw Uw Lw2 R2 Fw2 Uw Bw U' Rw' L' D2 Uw2 Lw' Dw2 L Uw F2 B2 Dw' Uw D' Lw U B' Lw2 Dw D' Bw2 Uw L' F' U D2 R' B' Uw2 U' D2 Bw2 Fw2





Spoiler: 6x6



1. Fw Lw' Rw B' 3Rw Rw' Bw2 Uw Bw2 3Rw2 Dw2 Lw2 3Uw2 L Bw F 3Fw Uw2 Dw L Uw2 Lw 3Fw2 3Uw Rw Dw' B2 Dw' Fw2 Uw' Bw2 3Uw2 U' Lw 3Fw F' Fw2 R' D2 B' Uw Fw Uw' Bw Lw' D' R' 3Uw U2 Fw Uw Lw2 Dw' 3Fw2 Uw' L R' Lw2 D2 Rw 3Fw' L2 R Lw Fw2 Rw' D L D2 Uw' F' Dw2 Lw B F' L Rw2 Fw' Rw R
2. 3Rw' Dw' 3Rw' Bw2 Fw U' L2 Lw D 3Fw' D' Rw' D2 B' L' B2 Uw Rw2 B' Dw2 R2 F2 3Fw2 B2 R' Rw' U2 Dw Bw2 Dw2 B2 R' Fw2 Uw' D R U' Bw B Rw2 3Uw' 3Rw' Dw2 Fw' 3Rw F L Bw L' Dw' U2 Rw' R2 F' Fw' D2 Uw' Rw L' Fw F2 U' Lw' Bw Lw2 U' Dw Bw' Uw Dw Fw' Dw2 B2 3Uw Bw2 B2 Lw 3Rw F Dw2
3. Uw Rw' F2 B 3Rw' R' Uw' Lw Uw L2 3Rw2 U2 Rw Bw2 F 3Uw2 R Lw2 L2 D2 Bw' Dw R' L2 3Uw2 B L' 3Fw Bw Uw2 Fw 3Fw2 R' 3Fw' D 3Fw Bw' D Fw Lw' 3Rw F' Lw2 B2 Dw 3Rw R2 Dw2 3Uw R U2 Fw' Dw 3Uw' F B' U2 Dw L' Dw' Uw2 D' Lw2 F' D' R2 L2 Bw' U2 Uw2 L' Dw2 Fw2 Dw2 B 3Fw2 U' Rw Uw2 Fw





Spoiler: 7x7



1. Bw2 R' Rw' F2 Dw' Fw2 Rw2 Uw D' 3Lw2 U' 3Fw' L 3Uw2 Lw2 B2 U2 Bw' Rw' 3Dw 3Rw' Fw2 R2 Fw2 Dw Bw2 3Dw' Rw2 R 3Rw' L2 B2 Fw2 D2 Dw2 U' Lw2 3Uw2 R2 F' Lw' Bw L' Dw2 Rw Fw F2 3Fw' U2 3Lw' F2 Fw' Dw2 Rw Dw2 Bw2 3Lw Uw' 3Uw R Uw F' Bw 3Lw2 Lw2 3Dw2 B' 3Lw F2 Dw2 B2 3Bw2 3Rw Fw2 Dw 3Uw' Bw Lw' Fw2 U Uw2 Rw 3Fw' Lw' 3Uw2 3Bw' Fw' F' Bw D2 3Lw B' Lw' 3Uw2 F 3Rw' Rw F' 3Rw 3Dw2
2. L2 3Rw2 Lw 3Lw' Bw2 Uw' B2 D' B2 3Fw R2 Rw2 3Uw2 3Fw Fw' 3Uw 3Dw' Rw' 3Fw2 3Bw2 Uw Bw L Fw2 F Dw2 U2 D R2 Lw Dw2 3Dw2 3Bw2 Lw' U' R Fw2 Lw2 3Fw' Lw2 F2 3Fw' 3Uw2 3Rw R Fw' Rw Lw2 D' U' 3Fw D' 3Lw2 3Uw' Rw' R Lw' Bw' 3Rw' D2 3Lw2 L 3Fw2 D2 Dw 3Lw2 Dw R2 Rw 3Fw Bw U 3Fw2 Bw 3Dw Lw L' D' Bw2 3Uw F2 3Dw Dw' R' 3Uw' Dw' D' 3Lw2 R2 D2 3Bw2 Dw 3Uw' U2 R' 3Fw2 Bw2 L U2 Lw2
3. Uw' 3Lw' Lw 3Uw2 Dw 3Lw' Rw' 3Rw2 3Bw' 3Dw Uw' F' Bw R2 F' U2 3Uw' Fw Dw' Fw' U2 Bw' L R2 3Rw2 F Dw2 3Bw2 Rw Uw2 3Uw R' 3Dw' Dw2 3Bw Lw R Dw B 3Dw' 3Fw2 3Dw 3Fw 3Lw' 3Fw2 Fw B2 L2 Rw' Uw' D' 3Lw' Bw' 3Fw 3Bw D2 Uw 3Dw2 L 3Dw2 Rw2 R 3Rw 3Bw' Uw2 3Lw2 3Rw D' 3Uw' Bw2 Uw 3Uw 3Bw' L2 F U' F Uw Bw 3Fw' Rw' D' B' Uw' Rw' Bw2 F' 3Dw 3Lw2 F D2 Bw 3Lw F U L F2 B' U2 3Lw





Spoiler: Pyra R2



1. L B' U B' L' R B L' l r' b u' 
2. L' B U R' U B' L' U' r' b u' 
3. U L B' U L' R B R r u 
4. U' L' U' R U' L' R U' l r' 
5. B R L R B R U' B' r' u'





Spoiler: Mega



1. R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U 
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U 
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U 
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U 

2. R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U 
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U 
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U 
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U 
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U 

3. R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U 
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U 
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U 
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U 

4. R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U 
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U 
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U 
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U 
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U 
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'

5. R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U 
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U 
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U 
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U 
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U 
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U





Spoiler: OH



1. U2 F' R' B2 R2 D' F' R2 L2 B2 D L2 U D F2 D' R2 F 
2. R' F U' F D2 B D' F2 R' B D2 R2 F U2 D2 B' L2 F L2 B' 
3. R2 D' F2 U R2 F2 R2 D L2 B2 D R' F D F U' B' D' L B' F 
4. B' D2 R2 F' L2 R2 U2 R' U' B2 L' D B F L B' L2 
5. U2 B D2 F D2 F R2 D2 L2 R2 B' D' B2 U F' R' B F R F2 U





Spoiler: Skewb



1. U' R U' B' R L' B U
2. L' B' U L' R' U' L B
3. L' U L U' R U R' B'
4. U B U' B R' U' L' U
5. R U' R' B' R' U R B' U'





Spoiler: Clock



1. UR1- DR3+ U5- L4+ ALL6+ y2 DR2- DL5- UL1+ U2+ R6+ L1+ UR
2. DL1- R3+ D2- L2+ ALL2- y2 UR5- DL5+ UL2- U4- D2+ UR UL
3. UR3+ DR4- UL4- U2+ R6+ D5+ L1+ y2 R3- D3+ L2- ALL3+ UR
4. UR4+ U2- R2+ D1+ L1- ALL5+ y2 DR1+ DL3+ UL2+ R5- UR DR
5. UR2+ DR3+ DL3- R3- L3- ALL4+ y2 UR4+ UL1- U6+ R2- D5+ DL UL





Spoiler: BLD



1. U' L2 U' R2 D2 R2 B2 F2 U R2 D L B D R2 D2 L D R' D U Uw2
2. F' L2 D2 L2 B F D2 L2 F D2 F R' B D' U' F' D' B2 D' R' Uw2
3. L' U' F' U' F2 L2 D R U2 D2 B2 R' B2 L' U2 R2 B2 L Fw





Spoiler: Sq1



1. (-2, 0)/(6, 3)/(0, 3)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(6, 0)/(0, -4)/(-3, -3)/(3, 0)/(-4, 0)/(-2, 0)/(-4, 0)/(2, 0)/(-4, 0)
2. (-2, 0)/(2, -1)/(0, 3)/(1, -2)/(-4, -1)/(0, -3)/(1, 0)/(3, 0)/(2, -5)/(6, -2)/(5, -4)/(6, 0)
3. (0, -1)/(3, 0)/(-2, -5)/(5, -4)/(6, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-2, 0)/(3, 0)/(-4, -3)/(3, -4)/(6, -2)/(-1, 0)
4. (0, -1)/(0, 3)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(-5, -5)/(-4, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-3, 0)/(0, -5)/(5, 0)/(0, -2)/(-5, 0)/
5. (1, 0)/(-4, -1)/(-3, 0)/(1, -2)/(-4, -4)/(-3, -5)/(-3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-1, -3)/(-4, 0)/(1, 0)/(4, 0)/(1, 0)



Good luck!
I might not always get the scrambles for the next round up by noon. If this happens, then you can still submit times until I submit the next scrambles.


----------



## penguinz7 (Dec 29, 2015)

3x3 R1: 14.6, (16.21), 15.43, 13.04, (12.35) = *14.36*

2x2 R1: 5.97, 4.34, (3.58), (7.22), 3.74 = *4.68*

4x4: 56.59, 59.15, (46.22), (1:03.97), 56.69 = *57.47*

5x5: (2:05.39), (1:35.38), 2:04.07, 1:38.43, 1:40.6 = *1:47.7*

6x6: 12:45.55, 4:04.9, 4:20.53 = *7:03.66*
That went poorly

7x7: 5:58.52, 5:52.88, 6:09.25 = *6:00.22*

Pyra R1: (3.68), 6.41, (9.07), 4.97, 6.92 = *6.1*
Absolute rubbish.

Mega: (2:21.65), 2:00.62, (1:55.55), 2:17.23, 1:47.24 =*2:04.47*
Awful. That's what I get for not practicing for two months.

OH: 24.71, (22.48), 24.9, (31.09), 30.25 = *26.62*

Skewb: (11.16), 9.58, 10.33, 10.95, (9.37) = *10.29*

Clock: (DNF), 25.34, DNF, DNF, (25.15) = *DNF*

BLD: 2:18.52, DNF, 2:04.29 = *2:04.29*

Square-1: 44.43, 46.54, 31.82, (27.19), (58.37) = *40.93*


----------



## Kudz (Dec 29, 2015)

*3x3x3:** 1. 12.91 2. 17.65 3. 14.58 4. 16.42 5. 11.28 avg of 5: 14.64* omg what a poo bj, messed up twice and one bad solve argh
*3x3x3 OH:** 1. 29.93 2. 24.59 3. 23.52 4. 21.90 5. 21.86 avg of 5: 23.34* 2nd solve-well I won't check CP, cause I can't do that OLLCP. I got N-perm. sub-25 much is much okey
*2x2x2:** 1. 3.10 2. 3.46 3. 6.01 4. 4.13 5. 2.75 avg of 5: 3.56* If counting penalty for overinspecting *trying to onelook without knowledge* it would be DNF I think. idk. I use some OLLCPs and COLL XDD. My TPS was like 0.001. still it is great avg.
*Square-1:** 1. 29.48 2. 30.54 3. 34.71 4. 39.25 5. 45.63 5 avg of 5: 34.83* okey, need to improve tho 
I might do big cubes, but I hate 4x4 and I am to lazy to do other big cubes. I could do other events, but since idc about them I don't know notation for them. Finally idk hot to BLD and I won't know. upsi
Fun fact: Last time I timed my 2x2 solves i was avg like 5-6. I didn't solve it till now.


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Dec 29, 2015)

2x2x2 Round 1: 3.87, 3.94, 3.36, 6.25, 2.53 = 3.72
3x3x3 Round 1: 17.45, 20.43, 15.06, 17.92, 17.43 = 17.60 switching to CN, so terrible
4x4x4: 56.17, 53.54, 1:01.40, 56.44, 54.58 = 55.73
5x5x5: 1:58.28, 1:58.45, 2:01.66, 2:01.26, 1:59.12 = 1:59.61
6x6x6: 3:59.31, 3:33.77, 3:45.26 = 3:45.26
7x7x7: 5:11.00, 4:52.68, 5:03.33 = 5:03.33
Pyraminx Round 1: 5.28, 7.55, 4.70, 21.72, 6.00 = 6.28
Megaminx: 1:29.77, 1:24.30, 1:27.04, 1:17.65, 1:12.38 = 1:23.00 man I suck
OH: 38.89, 34.70, 35.75, 40.67, 26.71 = 46.45
Skewb: 14.55, 10.29, 14.81, 11.12, 14.86 = 13.49
Clock: 12.48, 11.76, 12.24, 11.37, 9.68 = 11.79
BLD: 4:17.96, 4:21.32, DNF = 4:17.96
Squan: 36.68, 35.56, 38.88, 36.44, 41.71 = 37.33


----------



## penguinz7 (Dec 29, 2015)

Jaysammey777 said:


> Pyraminx Round 1: 5.28, 7.55, 4.70, 4.04, 21.72, 6.00 = 5.88



Why do you have six times?


----------



## Sergeant Baboon (Dec 29, 2015)

*2x2:* 7.60, (12.39), (6.24), 6.90, 7.40 = *7.30*
*3x3:* 22.69, (DNF), 20.98, 18.76, (16.25) = *20.81*
*Pyra:* 11.77, 16.53, (17.19), (9.97), 10.17 = *12.82*
*4x4:* 1:07.93, (1:14.41), 1:10.27, (1:02.37), 1:09.56 = *1:09.25*
*Mega:* (1:56.85), 1:41.13, 1:43.76, (1:39.64), 1:42.17 = *1:42.35*
*Sq1:* (40.16), 1:00.95, 1:05.34, 48.06, (1:19.92) = *58.12*


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Dec 29, 2015)

penguinz7 said:


> Why do you have six times?



might have done 1 twice, I cant rember  ill delete the lowest


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Dec 29, 2015)

Okay, I give up. Hardcoding a whole bunch of numbers into an HTML document is driving me absolutely nuts. I'm gonna write a little Processing.js program to help me lol


----------



## Hssandwich (Dec 29, 2015)

3x3 R1:
12.40
11.73
11.95
10.79
10.01

2x2 R1:
3.51
1.83
2.42
2.41
2.55

Pyraminx R1:
4.36
4.00
3.42
3.63
3.31

Skewb:
3.56
4.41
5.36
1.71 lol
4.11

BLD:
2:37.64
DNF
DNF(1:39.99 by 2 flipped edges, would have been PB)

Square-1:
14.97
24.08
14.94
11.39
12.25

OH:
30.12
16.94
25.97
17.10
25.80


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Dec 29, 2015)

Okay, in case anyone wants to see my "progress" on my slightly more automated version, check out the link xD
It took me like 2 hours to link up the Processing sketch to Javascript. Ouch I suck at Javascript. Hopefully it will go faster now that I am working in a language I know better lol


----------



## WACWCA (Dec 29, 2015)

3x3: 10.78, 11.08, 13.06, 11.86, 11.61 = *11.52*
2x2: 2.54, 2.59, 2.81. 1.67, 2.68 = *2.6*
and i wont make any more work for you


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Dec 29, 2015)

WACWCA said:


> 3x3: 10.78, 11.08, 13.06, 11.86, 11.61 = *11.52*
> 2x2: 2.54, 2.59, 2.81. 1.67, 2.68 = *2.6*
> and i wont make any more work for you



Lol it should be as easy as typing in your name, times, and comment into a text file once I'm finished with this stupid program.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Dec 30, 2015)

Okay, the results page is back up and now less annoyingly time-consuming to enter times into! I've entered all 3x3 times so far.


----------



## willtri4 (Dec 30, 2015)

*3x3 R1:* 18.83, 19.23, (20.96), (11.21), 15.19 = *17.75*
PB single lol
*2x2 R1:* 5.20, 7.47, (4.95), 7.28, (10.06) = *6.65*
what a fail
*Pyra R1:* (7.30), 6.84, (4.91), 6.43, 6.77 = *6.68*
*Mega:* (1:30.55), 1:51.83, (DNF(1:46.80)), 2:16.05, 2:34.80 =* 2:14.23*
highest stdev evar
*OH: *31.94, 33.20, (29.68), (39.47+), 33.87 = *33.00*
Actually really good.
*6x6: *5:32.60, 5:15.54, 5:34.42 = *5:27.52*
*5x5:* 2:19.38, 2:31.35, (2:47.27), (2:17.40), 2:44.30 = *2:31.68*
*Skewb:* 8.90, (8.28), 8.40, 8.42, (16.54) = *8.57*
Terrible
*4x4:* 1:09.04, (1:00.05), 1:04.97, 1:16.22, (1:17.05) = *1:10.07*
Good! That almost sub 1 tho
*3bld:* DNF(2:38.63), DNF(2:18.46), DNF(3:44.07) = *DNF *


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Dec 30, 2015)

willtri4 said:


> *3x3 R1:* 18.83, 19.23, (20.96), (11.21), 15.19 = *17.75*
> PB single lol



I'm really liking this new system, I can get an average entered in around 20 seconds


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Dec 30, 2015)

Please check your scores on my webpage once they are entered and make sure I didn't make a mistake, may it be a miss-entered time, you are in the wrong place (i.e. 4th instead of 3rd, etc.), or there is a bug in the program (times aren't showing up like they should, i.e. 4:.5 or similar, or a miscalculated average). Remember that the formats for averages are ao5 and mo3 ONLY in this competition, so if use a different system, like ao3, etc. then it will probably not match what you got as your average. Again, you can check here:
http://99.120.214.171:443/mrfc/competition1/results/
(use the drop-down menu to select the round)

CLARIFICATION: 3x3x3 Blindfolded will use mo3, however, your ranking will be determined by your single.


----------



## Kudz (Dec 30, 2015)

Website is kinda bad... I wouldn't make it (better) anyway..
I have no score for squan.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Dec 30, 2015)

Kudz said:


> Website is kinda bad... I wouldn't make it (better) anyway..
> I have no score for squan.



I'm not finished entering data yet, I just finished OH

e: Finished! *10 people will probably post for all possible events in the next 5 minutes*
e2: If you want to be helpful, list your times like this:

username%t1 t2 t3 t4 t5%comment%average

or if you don't have a comment just put ...t5%%average

it will help, but you don't have to 

e3: When your computer views my page, it calculates your average, so putting your average in your times is helpful only for me to easily sort them by faztness.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Dec 30, 2015)

3x3: 12.63 12.97 13.48 12.57 12.81 = 12.80 Not that good
2x2: 4.03 4.23 3.97 5.73 3.64 = 4.08 Decent
Pyraminx: DNF 6.48 8.62 6.80 7.66 = 7.69 lolwut almost as good as at KCubing
Square 1: 40.46 49.55 40.82 36.64 52.42 = 43.61 I know I suck but geez, overall PB mo3 and ao5


----------



## Bogdan (Dec 30, 2015)

*3x3x3R1:* 17.42, 18.58, (17.06), (20.24), 18.07-> *18.02*
*2x2x2R1:* 6.17, 5.53, (6.54), (4.19), 5.51-> *5.74*
*OH:* 36.23, 35.68, 37.94, (39.35), (30.82)-> *36.62*
*skewb:* (12.35), 9.06, 8.30, (6.63), 10.83-> *9.40*


----------



## DGCubes (Dec 30, 2015)

3x3x3 R1) 11.83 15.00 12.91 13.31 14.42 = 13.55
2x2x2 R1) 4.70 5.33 4.91 5.26 3.33 = 4.96
Pyra R1) 3.70 4.29 4.33 5.16 5.30 = 4.59

That's it for now. I might edit this later with more.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Dec 30, 2015)

lol why do I suck so much at pyra
and mega
and squan
and big cubes
and everything other than 2x2 and 3x3 

If you update your post and I don't update your scores within 90 minutes (unless it is night lol) then PM me and I will do it.


----------



## penguinz7 (Dec 30, 2015)

4x4 results aren't working..


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Dec 30, 2015)

penguinz7 said:


> 4x4 results aren't working..



fixed lol it was a stupid typo xD
the results file for 4x4 was like this:

*444-1.txt*
Jaysammey77756.17 53.54 61.40 56.44 54.58%%55.73
penguinz7%56.59 59.15 46.22 63.97 56.69%%57.48
instead of like this:

*444-1.txt*
Jaysammey777*%*56.17 53.54 61.40 56.44 54.58%%55.73
penguinz7%56.59 59.15 46.22 63.97 56.69%%57.48

I suck


----------



## TorbinRoux (Dec 30, 2015)

3x3 R1: 
13.54
12.12
10.49
9.96
10.84
11.15 average


----------



## WACWCA (Dec 30, 2015)

im adding 4x4
47.65 50.72 45.21 49.34 59.05 =49.24


----------



## NJ Cuber (Dec 30, 2015)

*3x3*- 13.16,15.88,15.07,16.50,13.09=*14.70*
*2x2*- 5.08,4.90,5.37,4.77,3.94=*4.92* absolutely terrible
Might add 4x4 later.
Might add 5x5 later.
*Pyra*- 7.96,7.28,5.54,5.45,9.13=*6.93* very inconsistent
*OH*- 35.42,47.86,37.25,37.20,30.11=*36.62*
*Skewb*- 13.95,9.62,9.99,7.67,8.59=*9.40* quite bad also that third solve doh.


----------



## DanpHan (Dec 30, 2015)

*3x3:* 8.29, 8.88, 9.81, 7.15, 8.97 = *8.71*


----------



## NJ Cuber (Dec 31, 2015)

Justin you haven't entered my times in.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Dec 31, 2015)

NJ Cuber said:


> Justin you haven't entered my times in.



be patient it's been half an hour since you posted and I was fixing bugs with the competition results page

e: and btw look at 3x3 results 12 and 13 (you have to hit scroll down to see them)
I'm removing them soon but I have a few things to do first


----------



## tarandeep5 (Dec 31, 2015)

*3x3 R1:* 18.06, (17.81), 20.43, 20.46, (34.90) = 19.65
*2x2 R1:* (4.39), 5.19, (6.90), 5.99, 6.34 = 5.84
*OH:* 35.38, (DNF), (25.12), 31.33, 31.85 = 32.85


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Dec 31, 2015)

*All 3x3 and 2x2 R1 results MUST be posted by tomorrow, 31 December 2015, at 12:00 CDT. You have 15 hours, 15 minutes.*


----------



## YouCubing (Dec 31, 2015)

I'll compete next week (tomorrow). Should be fun.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Dec 31, 2015)

YouCubing said:


> I'll compete next week (tomorrow). Should be fun.



Oh? You use a calendar with Thursday as the beginning of the week?


----------



## YouCubing (Dec 31, 2015)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> Oh? You use a calendar with Thursday as the beginning of the week?



It seems you do too, as that's the schedule for this comp. I meant next comp.


----------



## CubePro (Dec 31, 2015)

*2x2 R1*
1. 5.95 
2. 5.38 
3. 5.34 
4. 5.46 
5. 5.41 
=5.42

*3x3 R1*
1. 19.78 
2. 21.72 
3. 20.53 
4. 19.71 
5. 18.70 
=20.01
OVER 20 ;-; how

*OH R1*
1. 32.55 
2. 23.69 
3. 37.42 
4. 44.55 Bess solve eva -_-
5. 32.26
=34.08

*4x4*
1. 2:26.46
2. 2:25.91 
3. 3:12.67
4. 2:38.81
5. 2:46.49
=2:37.25

P.S.: Please keep doing this. This is fun


----------



## AustinReed (Dec 31, 2015)

3x3 R1: (7.347), (13.477), 10.675, 8.259, 10.177 = *9.704*
Too many mistakes.
2x2 R1 (3.797), 2.358, 2.464, (1.956), 2.767 = *2.530*
Pyraminx R1 (4.955), 5.281, 5.278, (5.915), 5.901 = *5.487*
Sq1 (15.594), 15.766, (21.809), 17.197, 15.660 = *16.208*


----------



## Isaac Lai (Dec 31, 2015)

*3x3 R1*: (9.70), (15.79), 10.70, 10.58, 10.60 = *10.63*
*2x2 R1*: 3.30, (6.39), 3.24, 3.16, (2.36) = *3.23*
*Pyraminx R1*: (3.79), 4.20, 4.29, 4.00, (7.49) = *4.16*


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Dec 31, 2015)

I LOVE forum competitions!! So doing this!


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Dec 31, 2015)

Done at 10:45pm on new years eve! 

*3x3*
(13.93)
14.99
15.56
15.81
(17.87)

*2x2*
4.08
(4.31)
3.59
(3.30)
3.82

*Pyraminx:*
1. 6.23 
2. (5.50) 
3. (8.03) 
4. 6.03 
5. 5.88

*3x3 OH*
1. 35.67 
2. (36.00) 
3. 33.71+ 
4. 34.62 
5. (31.83)

EDIT: These are all for round 1


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Dec 31, 2015)

FastCubeMaster said:


> Done at 10:45pm on new years eve!



silly Australians, you guys use the wrong time zone. Central Time is real time.


----------



## YouCubing (Dec 31, 2015)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> silly Australians, you guys use the wrong time zone. Eastern Time is real time.



Ftfy!


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Dec 31, 2015)

3x3 R1: 15.79, 15.28, (20.30), (14.30), 16.86 = 15.97

hopefully I'm not late, I'll do more later.


----------



## TheSixthSide (Dec 31, 2015)

Not sure if this is too late. This is literally the first opportunity I've had to sit down and do any solves.

3x3 R1: (14.13), 14.31, 14.41, (15.56), 15.08 =* 14.60*

2x2 R1: 3.38, (5.33), 4.83, 4.34, (2.73) = *4.18*

Also damn, my hands were freezing. Terrible times.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Dec 31, 2015)

Ordway Persyn said:


> 3x3 R1: 15.79, 15.28, (20.30), (14.30), 16.86 = 15.97
> 
> hopefully I'm not late, I'll do more later.





TheSixthSide said:


> Not sure if this is too late. This is literally the first opportunity I've had to sit down and do any solves.
> 
> 3x3 R1: (14.13), 14.31, 14.41, (15.56), 15.08 =* 14.60*
> 
> ...



You guys are allowed, but as of this post, round 1 of 2 and 3 ends. Round 2 will begin shortly.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Dec 31, 2015)

*3x3x3 Round 2 is now open. The following competitors have made the cutoff:*
1. DanpHan
2. AustinReed
3. Isaac Lai
4. TorbinRoux
5. Hssandwich
6. WACWCA
7. JustinTimeCuber
8. DGCubes
9. penguinz7
10. TheSixthSide

If you are in this list, you must compete by 2 January 2016 at 12:00 CST in order to get a result.

*2x2x2 Round 2 is now open. The following competitors have made the cutoff:*
1. Hssandwich
2. AustinReed
3. WACWCA
4. Isaac Lai
5. Kudz
6. Jaysammey777
7. FastCubeMaster
8. JustinTimeCuber
9. TheSixthSide

The deadline for 2x2x2 Round 2 is the same as for 3x3x3 Round 2; 2 January 2016 at 12:00 CST.

Edit: Scrambles are posted.


----------



## TorbinRoux (Dec 31, 2015)

OH:
18.405
19.937
24.279
14.241
13.911 
17.527 average 


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## TorbinRoux (Dec 31, 2015)

3x3 R2:
8.431
9.681
12.209
10.713
9.615
10.00 average -_-


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## WACWCA (Dec 31, 2015)

3x3 R2
10.45
11.34
12.49
10.80
11.12
= 11.09 avg
2x2 R2
2.06
2.59
2.21
3.03
1.88
= 2.29 avg


----------



## penguinz7 (Dec 31, 2015)

3x3 R2: 14.16, (16.91), 15.28, (12.92), 14.96 = *14.8*


----------



## DanpHan (Dec 31, 2015)

3x3 R2: 8.43, 8.33, 8.85, 8.26, 8.82 = *8.53*

meh

OH because why not?

17.55, 17.74, 18.39, 15.82, 21.78 = *17.89*

bad


----------



## fastfingers777 (Dec 31, 2015)

Hope I'm not too late. I thought I had more time to post my results. 
Round 1:
3x3:
(12.01)
9.84
10.72
(9.71)
10.52 = 10.36 Ao5

2x2:
4.01
3.48
3.66
5.14
5.18= 4.273 I hate 2x2 lol

Didn't have time for 4x4 :-( I will next round

5x5:
1:44.335
1:46.07
1:33.83
1:37.33
1:57.55 = 1:42 Ao5

OH:
24.43
19.28
28.86
21.07
19.33 = 21.61 Ao5

Pyra: 
8.77
9.23
8.86
9.73
8.56 = 8.89 Ao5

Wanted to do 3BLD and 4x4 but I didn't have time. I hate Pyra and 2x2 so much lol


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Dec 31, 2015)

fastfingers777 said:


> ...



Unfortunately I cannot accept your 2x2 and 3x3 times. However, all of your other times will count.


----------



## fastfingers777 (Dec 31, 2015)

Round 2:
3BLD: 
2:16.525
2:49.870
DNF = 2:16.525 Mo3

3x3:
10.87
12.89
10.80
8.70
11.88 = 11.183 Ao5 (absolutely horrible)

4x4:
48.21
44.92
56.73
39.525
39.270 = 44.218 Ao5 (gotta practice 4x4 more, but for not doing a lot of it recently, pretty happy with this)

OH:
20.83
18.97
33.00 (messed up PLL and had to redo a bit of F2L lol)
21.14
18.86 = 20.313 Ao5 (I don't even practice OH so I'm amazed at this LOL. This is an overall PB)

5x5:
1:44.335
1:46.952
1:55.55
1:46.84
1:51.92 = 1:48.57 Ao5 (Meh. It's what I average, but faster would've been nice


----------



## fastfingers777 (Dec 31, 2015)

Ok thanks.


----------



## TheSixthSide (Dec 31, 2015)

3x3 R2: 13.08, 13.71, 14.56, (11.53), (14.81) = *13.78*

Well, looks like I managed to scrape into the second round for both 2x2 and 3x3, despite my frozen hands. Doesn't seen to have mattered much though, my times still aren't anything great.


----------



## Isaac Lai (Jan 1, 2016)

*3x3 R2*: 10.99, (13.82), (9.81), 9.96, 11.13 = *10.69*
*2x2 R2*: (2.91), 3.50, (DNF), 3.24, 3.35 = *3.36*


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jan 1, 2016)

*Pyraminx Round 1 is over. No more times will be accepted.*

*Pyraminx Round 2 is now open. The following competitors have made the cutoff:*
1. Hssandwich
2. Isaac Lai
3. DGCubes
4. AustinReed
5. FastCubeMaster
6. penguinz7

If you are in this list, you must compete by 4 January 2016 at 12:00 CST in order to get a result.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jan 1, 2016)

3x3x3 Round 2
Generated By csTimer on 2016-1-1
solves/total: 5/5

single
best: 9.89
worst: 12.45

mean of 3
current: 11.36 (σ = 1.32)
best: 10.73 (σ = 0.94)

avg of 5
current: 11.49 (σ = 0.83)
best: 11.49 (σ = 0.83)

Average: 11.49 (σ = 0.83)
Mean: 11.36

Time List:
1. 12.16 B2 D2 F L2 F2 D2 F' D2 B' U F L' R2 F R' B2 D2 B2 L' 
2. 10.56 R L2 U2 B L2 B' D2 B U2 B2 L2 U L U B' F' D' R' B2 
3. 11.75 B' F2 U2 F2 R' F2 R' F2 L F2 U' R' F' D' R2 B U' R 
4. 9.89 L2 D2 F R2 U2 F2 U2 B F2 D' R2 B D' F R U' B' L2 U 
5. 12.45 D2 B D2 U2 B' U2 B2 U' L2 U R' B U L2 F' U F'

Comment: I would be very happy with this in comp

2x2x2 R2:

5.31 3.84 3.46 4.14 3.62 = 3.87 Pretty good


----------



## penguinz7 (Jan 1, 2016)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> *Pyraminx Round 1 is over. No more times will be accepted.*
> 
> *Pyraminx Round 2 is now open. The following competitors have made the cutoff:*
> 1. Hssandwich
> ...



You need to post R2 pyra scrams.


----------



## AustinReed (Jan 1, 2016)

3x3 R2: 10.576, 8.995, 9.472, 9.555, 8.728 = *9.341*
2x2 R2: 2.422, 1.729, 5.329, 2.046, 2.709 = *2.392*


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jan 2, 2016)

penguinz7 said:


> You need to post R2 pyra scrams.



uhh right duh


----------



## Isaac Lai (Jan 2, 2016)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> *Pyraminx Round 1 is over. No more times will be accepted.*
> 
> *Pyraminx Round 2 is now open. The following competitors have made the cutoff:*
> 1. Hssandwich
> ...



You missed my results.


----------



## Kudz (Jan 2, 2016)

Average: 5.51 (σ = 0.69)
Mean: 5.94

Time List:
1. 6.12 
2. 8.41 
3. 4.75 
4. 4.77 
5. 5.64 
Yeah now it is pretty normal.
That 3x3 cutoff tho XDDD, 0.04, cause I suck


----------



## penguinz7 (Jan 2, 2016)

Pyra R2
4.62, 3.96, (3.59), 3.74, (5.89) = 4.11
better


----------



## AustinReed (Jan 2, 2016)

Isaac Lai said:


> You missed my results.



Wait, yeah, you missed mine too.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jan 2, 2016)

AustinReed said:


> Wait, yeah, you missed mine too.



fixed


----------



## Isaac Lai (Jan 3, 2016)

*Pyraminx R2*: (3.47), 3.85, (4.83), 3.72, 4.59 = *4.05*


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jan 3, 2016)

Sorry I'm 21 hours late I was at a real competition lel
*3x3x3 Round 2 is now over*
*3x3x3 Round 3 has begun*
The following people are eligible:
1. DanpHan
2. AustinReed
3. TorbinRoux
4. Isaac Lai

*2x2x2 Round 2 is now over*
*2x2x2 Round 3 has begun*
The following people are eligible:
1. WACWCA
2. AustinReed
3. Isaac Lai

Remember that the competition ends tomorrow!


----------



## WACWCA (Jan 3, 2016)

2x2 R2

Generated By csTimer on 2016-1-3
avg of 5: 2.022

Time List:
1. (2.697) 
2. (1.600) 
3. 2.091 
4. 1.928 
5. 2.047 
NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
But 4 one looks


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jan 3, 2016)

WACWCA said:


> 2x2 R2
> 
> Generated By csTimer on 2016-1-3
> avg of 5: 2.022
> ...



wtf why do I keep forgetting to update scrambles!?

you will have to redo this and btw it's r3 now


----------



## DGCubes (Jan 3, 2016)

Pyra R2:
5.32 4.09 5.01 4.86 3.88 = 4.65

Dang, I failed.


----------



## WACWCA (Jan 3, 2016)

idk why i put rd 2


----------



## WACWCA (Jan 3, 2016)

2x2 R3(<--- I got the round number right )
Average of 5: 2.10
1. 2.10 
2. 1.54 
3. (4.10) 
4. 2.65 
5. (1.22)


----------



## DanpHan (Jan 4, 2016)

3x3 R3: 9.54, 9.71, 9.75, 7.78, 8.54 = 9.26

;-;


----------



## AustinReed (Jan 4, 2016)

3x3 R3
(8.965), 9.214, (17.609), 10.185, 10.419 = 9.939 
-_____-

2x2 R3
2.564, 2.551, 2.190, (2.757), (1.553) = 2.435


Pura R2
5.875, 5.396, (7.101), 6.053, (5.354) = 5.775


----------



## AustinReed (Jan 4, 2016)

Sorry if double post, but I thought it would be easier to do this in a new post: 
4x4: (38.460), 41.548, 45.254, 44.821, (54.489) = *43.874*
wtf 4 of the solves had double parity
5x5: 1:21.368, 1:17.960, (1:17.415), (1:23.729), 1:20.803 = *1:20.044*
so close
Skewb: 8.205, 7.824, (14.625), (5.349), 6.808 = *7.612*
literally couldn't care less about skewb
OH: (23.006), 22.117, 18.857, 21.560, (17.538) = *20.548*
Clock: (14.419), 10.429, 11.313, 10.596, (9.411) = *10.779*
Sqwun results on page 4


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jan 4, 2016)

*The competition is over. No more results will be accepted.*

Winners will be announced shortly.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jan 4, 2016)

*Congratulations to DanpHan for winning the competition with an average of 9.26! Top 3 in all categories:*

3x3x3
1. DanpHan, 9.26 average
2. AustinReed, 9.93 average
3. TorbinRoux, 10.00 average
2x2x2
1. WACWCA, 2.10 average
2. AustinReed, 2.43 average
3. Isaac Lai, 3.36 average
4x4x4
1. AustinReed, 43.87 average
2. fastfingers777, 44.22 average
3. WACWCA, 49.24 average
5x5x5
1. AustinReed, 1:20.04 average
2. fastfingers777, 1:42.58 average
3. penguinz7, 1:47.70 average
6x6x6
1. Jaysammey777, 3:46.11 average
2. willtri4, 5:27.52 average
3. penguinz7, 7:03.66 average
7x7x7
1. Jaysammey777, 5:02.34 average
2. penguinz7, 6:00.22 average
3. <Not Applicable>
Pyraminx
1. Isaac Lai, 4.05 average
2. penguinz7, 4.11 average
3. DGCubes, 4.65 average
Megaminx
1. Jaysammey777, 1:23.00 average
2. Sergeant Baboon, 1:42.35 average
3. penguinz7, 2:04.47 average
3x3x3 One-Handed
1. TorbinRoux, 17.52 average
2. DanpHan, 17.89 average
3. AustinReed, 20.84 average
Skewb
1. Hssandwich, 4.03 average
2. AustinReed, 7.61 average
3. willtri4, 8.57 average
Clock
1. AustinReed, 10.77 average
2. Jaysammey777, 11.79 average
3. penguinz7, DNF average
3x3x3 Blindfolded
1. penguinz7, 2:04.29 best
2. Hssandwich, 2:37.64 best
3. Jaysammey777, 4:17.96 best
Square 1
1. Hssandwich, 14.05 average
2. AustinReed, 16.21 average
3. Kudz, 34.83 average


----------



## WACWCA (Jan 4, 2016)

Lol i got 3rd in 4x4 cuz nobody competed. 
But first in 2x2  although probably because Henry didnt do rd 2


----------



## Kudz (Jan 6, 2016)

WACWCA said:


> Lol i got 3rd in 4x4 cuz nobody competed.
> But first in 2x2  although probably because Henry didnt do rd 2



Best one is me and squan XD.
I basically failed everything, I dint even remember about it..

e: clock is better lol


----------



## YouCubing (Jan 6, 2016)

When will the next comp be?


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jan 6, 2016)

YouCubing said:


> When will the next comp be?



15 January
https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/...I-m-starting&p=1142058&viewfull=1#post1142058

bye teh way, wats a rubix kuub? ppl r taklin abote tehm here so im wonderin


----------



## YouCubing (Jan 6, 2016)

"Rubik's Cube is a 3-D combination puzzle invented in 1974 by Hungarian sculptor and professor of architecture Ernő Rubik. Originally called the Magic Cube, the puzzle was licensed by Rubik to be sold by Ideal Toy Corp. in 1980 via businessman Tibor Laczi and Seven Towns founder Tom Kremer, and won the German Game of the Year special award for Best Puzzle that year. As of January 2009, 350 million cubes had been sold worldwide making it the world's top-selling puzzle game. It is widely considered to be the world's best-selling toy."


Source: Linked with quote


----------

